# Great for your GARMIN!!!



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

At the BF website, I happened to read a post regarding computer mounts. There were discussion on several type of mounts, single clamp carbon, single with 45 twist, and an FSA 
DOUBLE CLAMP. 

Since the others were more expensive and the one that I liked was back ordered (45 twist), I settled for the FSA DC ($20 Free Ship). 

Not only does this mount looks better on the bike, but by moving my GARMIN 500 from the stem to the mount gives you a better angle to check your screen. I'm really glad I got this one.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Post back how you like it. I read that the FSA one is plastic and transmits a lot of vibration. I recently ordered one recommended by "Kenacycle": http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/garmin-edge-500-stem-mount-227492.html. It came in the mail this week but I haven't had a chance to use it as I'm waiting for a new bike to arrive to mount it on.

Bicycle Parts • Pro CARBON Accessory Mounts • Aspire VeloTech - Chris King World's Largest Dealer


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I had the FSA mount for a time and it works fine. A little vibration but nothing bad. I broke mine when I over tightened it recently 

My next one is this:

Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARE. said:


> Post back how you like it. I read that the FSA one is plastic and transmits a lot of vibration. I recently ordered one recommended by "Kenacycle": http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/garmin-edge-500-stem-mount-227492.html. It came in the mail this week but I haven't had a chance to use it as I'm waiting for a new bike to arrive to mount it on.


He might be referring to the FSA ONE ARM mount which is indeed is prone to vibration (from what I read). This one (35g - plastic) is pretty solid. Then again, it's my first ride with it. I'll be more observant on my next rides.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

willieboy said:


> I had the FSA mount for a time and it works fine. A little vibration but nothing bad. I broke mine when I over tightened it recently
> 
> My next one is this:
> 
> Above Category Cycling | Bar Fly Garmin Mount


Yes, that's exactly what I wanted where you mount your Garmin with a twist. Back ordered though. 
QUARQ is also coming out with an identical design too.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

All of these mounts are awesome! But I think I'll go with the double also!!! That's when funds rebuild and the impact of the SS purchase isn't so noticeable anymore... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

My Android phone had been working fine with the Mapmyride app but it recently failed me on logging a long ride. A buddy with a Garmin shared his data and there was more info there than just tracking your route and speed. Now this thread covers a proper mount. 

You guys sure you're not being paid by Garmin?


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Google MyTracks is wayyyy better than map my ride. Gives you data very similar to a garmin, minus the bike parameters like cadence and HR. Speed, avg speed, distance, elevation, ride time, total time, and tracks out your movement so you can upload it straight to google maps.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

ARPRINCE, will that work with other computers that use zip ties on the top of the stem? I used to have a Shimano flight deck computer and I loved having the screen out in front of the bar. Where did you buy it? Thanks.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Not sure abt the ties since I'm not familiar w it. Got this at eBay. Sold out last time I checked.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> Not sure abt the ties since I'm not familiar w it. Got this at eBay. Sold out last time I checked.


4 still available now!

DOUBLE CLAMP FSA COMPUTER CONTROL CENTER FOR CARBON 31.8MM K-WING HANDLEBARS | eBay


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

ARPRINCE said:


> *1* still available now!


*Fixed!* :ihih:

Trinity Slaps and Fast draw - YouTube


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I decided to get the FSA double clamp as I run the K-Wing compact bars. Installed it tonight. Pretty darn nice.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Got one too from ebay. $24.95 free shipping. Works with any computer that attaches to the handlebars. Easier to gance down at while on the aero bars.


----------

